# New plinking rig



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Heading out to an island cabin with the boys this weekend. Made up a target rig for the dock so we can shoot into the lake. Two soup can lids, a bottle cap and lots of space up top for beer cans.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice target for that BB shooter! Sounds like you folks are going to have a lot of fun.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

cool little shooter..nice idea for a simple target holder~Have fun on the week end~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

oldmiser said:


> cool little shooter..nice idea for a simple target holder~Have fun on the week end~AKAOldmiser


I made it up in less than 10 mins. Some crappy 1x2 pine. Drilled two sets of holes for some wire to string across, I think I'll make a little bit bigger one for the backyard but right now I am going to destroy the targets with 6000 rounds of BBs hah!


----------



## olie (Jul 6, 2014)

what a good idea i may have to nock one up myself


----------

